# SL3 rear drop out and Zipp Skewers: Issue??



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Ok, I have the new SL3 frame and I noticed that one of the features that they have done to reduce weight is to shave off material in the rear drop out area.

For wheels I am using the new Zipp 404 CC's with the new style of Zipp skewers. I like the new skewer design, but using the skewer on the rear has raised some concerns.

I have noticed that the rear skewer seems to come loose over time. I don't want to have a rear wheel skewer failure while riding and this now is causing me some doubt.

Has anyone else noticed this with their SL3 with using Zipp skewers, particularly the new style? Or any type of skewer?

Can this be an issue with the rear drop out area? Or is it solely a skewer issue? I like the Zipp skewers, but if I can't trust them, then they will have to go. I ask this because I did not have an issue when using the 404 CC's with Zipp skewers when I had my 2010 Tarmac Pro before the SL3.

I would appreciate your thoughts on this topic, if you have something to share.

Thanks!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I had a similar issue with my 101's. I solved it by placing a very thin cone spacer between the outer lock nut (on the non-drive side) and the dropout. Problem solved. No more wheel wiggle.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no firsthand experience with Zipp Skewers, but if they're of the external cam design, that (IMO/E) would be the cause of your problems, not the SL3's rear dropouts. 

My advice is to try Shimano or Campy skewers using internal cam design and see if that doesn't solve the problem.

One other possibility is that your wheel axle(s) are protruding beyond the outer edge of the dropouts. If so, when you tighten the skewer it's actually tightening against the axle rather than the dropout. Something to check out.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> One other possibility is that your wheel axle(s) are protruding beyond the outer edge of the dropouts. If so, when you tighten the skewer it's actually tightening against the axle rather than the dropout. Something to check out.


That appeared to be the issue with mine. That's why that little extra spacer took care of it.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> That appeared to be the issue with mine. That's why that little extra spacer took care of it.


i simply removed the spring from on the zipp skewer from the non drive side - that worked for me


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

pdainsworth said:


> I had a similar issue with my 101's. I solved it by placing a very thin cone spacer between the outer lock nut (on the non-drive side) and the dropout. Problem solved. No more wheel wiggle.


I am having a hard time picturing what a cone spacer is. Can you post a picture?


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sounds like a similar issue I had. I had also posted the same question and many people here replying helped me out. As purdyd said, remove the spring on the non drive side part of the skewer. Issue resolved.

As PJ352 noted in my post, the Zipp wheel axle sticks out past the non drive side rear drop out of the SL3. This caused the wheel to wobble and stay loose. Remove the non drive side spring and you're good.


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Sounds like a similar issue I had. I had also posted the same question and many people here replying helped me out. As purdyd said, remove the spring on the non drive side part of the skewer. Issue resolved.
> 
> As PJ352 noted in my post, the Zipp wheel axle sticks out past the non drive side rear drop out of the SL3. This caused the wheel to wobble and stay loose. Remove the non drive side spring and you're good.


Great. I will give that a try. Thanks!


----------

